# Dumbos For Adoption -- Tampa, FL



## TexasFilly (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in desperate need of finding new homes for two blue-grey female Dumbo rats. I actually adopted these sweeties several days ago and am now having allergy/asthma problems. I really don't understand why as I have three ferrets that don't affect me like this, and I truly feel terrible about the situation.

Daisy is smaller than Nike (yes, that's her name) and although a little timid, is sweet and loves to be held. Nike is more skittish and tends to nip, but appears to be warming up to proper socialization. I am not by any stretch of the imagination very knowledgeable about rat care, but I'm sure most of you are. A loving environment would be just what these girls need.

They are in separate cages, and came with food, toys, books, and assorted other items. I may be forced to take them to the SPCA tomorrow if I don't find a new home quickly. 

Blessings!

Christi


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Dumbos For Adoption*

You might want to edit your subject line to include where you are located. I would also join and post on Goosemoose, as they have a lot of members and there might be someone nearby looking for rats.


----------



## TexasFilly (Aug 4, 2008)

I appreciate the information.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

TexasFilly said:


> I appreciate the information.


You have not changed it properly, you will need to edit the first post on this thread that you made


----------



## TexasFilly (Aug 4, 2008)

My bad!  



Stace87 said:


> TexasFilly said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the information.
> ...


----------

